
Nodes: Reimagined web OS with composable apps - timpchelintsev
https://nodes.ws
======
timpchelintsev
Hello! My name is Tim and I am a web developer. Today developers use lots of
open source small focused libs to create apps, but those apps are not
composable. Imagine we have approach to build small focused apps(like url
preview, note taking, kanban board, chat and so on) and then combine them to
achieve next level of functionality.

Also I struggle to find better approaches to UI design and overall user
experience, so that apps and environment can help user stay focused,
productive and at the same time have fun.

Experiments on this topic led me to create Nodes. It is work in progress, but
some patterns are already visible:

\- Nodes is like directories with superpowers given by micro-apps called
sides. \- Each side "do one thing and do it well"(like url preview, text note
and so on) \- Node can contain one instance of each side type and another
nodes.

This enables fractal design of arbitrary problem solving. Given that sides can
be developed independently by OSS community and then easily and instantly
"installed" from url and that every node(with all child nodes) can be used as
template to create new nodes we get simple, scalable and robust alternative to
current "bunch of closed source independent apps" situation.

Now you can try Nodes, it is working offline-first(cloud or decentralised
collaboration can be added on top of that), and showcase this ideas. Code is
available on Github. Your feedback and support on Patreon is highly
appreciated! Have a nice day;)

P. S. It is my first open source project, so please be merciful to me

